# NGD J Mascis Jazzmaster



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Greeting fellow guitarophiles! Saw this one on my local Kijiji a while back and after some back and forth with price, decided to try something different to feed my Fender addiction. For a Squier, a fantastic guitar. The neck is on the fatter side and the frets are HUGE! I had never seen these in this colour and when I inquired, previous owner had bought it in white but decided he wanted a more vintage colour and took it to a local autobody place and they painted it Sherwood Green Metallic. Really cool colour which I really like with the gold anodized guard. The weakest link are the pick-ups in my opinion so I may get some Lollar Jazzmaster pups to put in..........plays great and the trem is really really good, staying in tune and there really is a nice sparkle and jangle to these guitars. Enjoy the pics.......


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice! I just picked up an offset Fender myself. I really like the color scheme on that jazz master


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks! Yes, the green and gold look great. It's actually why I contacted the guy since I knew these come in white so was curious as to the colour. Very professional job on the refinish. These really are below the radar guitars because of the really nice necks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great colour combination ! (and great pics)

CONGRATS !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice! That really looks sharp. Are you looking at the Lollar p90's or the straight jm pu's? I'm also considering new pick ups in my 62AVRI.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never been partial to green guitars but that one looks rather cool, lets just say it looks classy


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score Michael. I can't say I'm the biggest Jazzmaster/Jaguar fan in the world but I played a J Mascis Jazzmaster in a local shop recently. I was blown away how great it played and sounded. Also the workmanship was top notch.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Khorah said:


> Nice! That really looks sharp. Are you looking at the Lollar p90's or the straight jm pu's? I'm also considering new pick ups in my 62AVRI.


thanks! I'm thinking Jazzmaster pups from Lollar. Have heard nothing but good things about them and I have a couple of Jason's stratocaster pups installed in guitars and they are fantastic. I don't think he winds anything that sounds bad!!


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice buy, I highly recommend Curtis novak or pickup wizard for replacement pups


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Really nice, I want one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

Cool colour combo.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

THAT'S LOVELY! Great colour.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really cool.
Congrats.
Sherwood Green is one of my favorite colors


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW! That colour combo and body shape really work well together. Congratulations, and good luck on getting s set of PUs that make it sing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Neat looking little guitar. Not being a lover of green, I was trying to figure out what else would look good with that pick guard except black.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Candy Apple Red works with gold as well...........


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice JM dude - congrats! A lot of cool offset NGD's here.

And here I always thought you were an island...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

noman said:


> Candy Apple Red works with gold as well...........


I just couldn't think of something that would match but you've hit it right on the button. Those would go very well together.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I just couldn't think of something that would match but you've hit it right on the button. Those would go very well together.


I have an EJ Signature stratocaster in Candy Apple Red with a gold anodized guard......looks great!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If only the pickup selector switch were elsewhere......

I must say, though, that paint job is outstanding.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice colour! Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed pics. Fantastic colour. Congratulations!


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

The J.Mas squier looks great.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Gfs pups, its a Squier remember.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

The Lullaby said:


> Gfs pups, its a Squier remember.


Yes, but a very good Squier! Don't like GFS pups.......had a set of Jimi's in a partscaster and they didn't do it for me.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

finboy said:


> Nice buy, I highly recommend Curtis novak or pickup wizard for replacement pups


+1 with Novak. Great options, great tone, great service, great price.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

starjag said:


> +1 with Novak. Great options, great tone, great service, great price.


I'll have to check those out..........I must admit I am partial to Lollars because everything I have tried from him sounds fantastic.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I just couldn't think of something that would match but you've hit it right on the button. Those would go very well together.


Here's my EJ signature with the gold guard......

View attachment 2712


----------

